# Do not install Adobe flash player 10 it will add a block to your computer!!!!!



## PTsideshow (Nov 13, 2008)

Do not install Adobe flash player 10 it will add a block to your computer. If you use Photobucket

Here's the official statement from PB

We are sorry that you are currently experiencing issues with the one-click copy feature provided with your Photobucket account. Adobe recently released Adobe Flash Player Version 10. There were changes in that program to prevent problems with potentially dangerous content being added to your clipboard. Those changes interacted with the one-click copy feature provided by Photobucket.

Photobucket is actively working on a resolution for the issue and plans to have that available in the near future.

I hate adobe! A number of years ago, when the PDF reader was updating it swept my computer for other of their products, It removed older versions of all the products I had been using. the PDF editor, and other PDF and photo software I had purchased.
The editor program was a down load. When I complained to them I was told tuff buy a new copy, I told them that I didn't need all the fancy stuff for what I did. They said to bad buy a big bucks copy and don't use the stuff.
So be careful as their stuff tends to auto load and install before you can stop it.
I removed flash player 10 and the auto copy now works again.


----------



## John S (Nov 13, 2008)

Adobe is the death touch for my computers and I won't let it near them.

Use Foxit for PDF reader and editing, it's free, small, very quick and doesn't take over the computer.


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 13, 2008)

This clipboard stuff is all obnoxious. Every Microsoft product clears the clipboard when you first start it up. I keep a list of interesting links in MS Word and I constantly copy the link, start Word, realize it cleared the clipboard, and then have to go recopy.

I have a hard time believing this stuff has made any of our computers safer, it just makes them less convenient.

And don't even get me started on Vista.

Adobe, so far, has not given me much trouble other than that their stuff is extremely expensive.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Mcgyver (Nov 13, 2008)

Bob, I just bought a new laptop and am seriously thinking of formatting and installing xp, not that xp is anything great or that vista has done anything wrong.....its just why put your customer through all this change (learning where things now are and what they're called) for what seems to be to be no incremental benefit.....oh sorry, there's lots of animation and new graphics to eat up resources.....I forget microslop is really in the shiny bead business......and dont get me started that everything comes preinstalled.....I never ever would have chosen to let norton bloatware hit the registry but you don't have choice. Can't one just purchase a laptop fullstop? grrrrrr


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 13, 2008)

Mcgyver  said:
			
		

> I just bought a new laptop and am seriously thinking of formatting and installing xp,



Been there, have a similar tee shirt, tried Vista and then did exactly as you suggest above ............... works for me 8)


and to be fair I installed Vista, tried it for a while, but basically it "teed" me off when it generally wanted me to scrap all the legitimate software I've been using for years and buy new so it would have the correct digital signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





CC


----------



## shred (Nov 13, 2008)

FWIW there is a virus/malware that constantly replaces the contents of your clipboard with their web site address. If it can get you to paste it in the wrong spot, it then downloads a bunch of other bad stuff.

I use Vista and XP. No big issues with either. Vista is somewhat slower, but better for some things I do.


----------



## max corrigan (Nov 13, 2008)

being a computer dumbo i just got too add my two penn'orth! i have removed adobe 10 flash player plugin, can't see anything else re adobe 10, because i had tried to download a photo bucket folder and it did'nt seem to work! saying that i got for whatever reason i don,t know
 Acrobat . com
Adobe acrobat 5,0
Adobe Air
Adobe flash player active X
Adobe reader 8,1,2
Adobe reader 9
these do bug me because i don't know what they are for, could i remove some of these safely? i would really like to remove the lot, and have something simpler that did the same job, and did not constantly need updating, which is how i think i got all this other stuff, be great if someone can answer this (in the simplest terms) 
Regards Max...........


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 13, 2008)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> Use Foxit for PDF reader and editing, it's free, small, very quick and doesn't take over the computer.



I heartily 2nd using Foxit Reader for PDF's. Started using it a year ago and it works GREAT and doesn't take 80M+ for installation and boots up very quickly.

http://www.foxitsoftware.com

Everytime Adobe's PDF reader boots, it takes forever and hogs a TON of memory.

P.S. I will never upgrade to Vista. I'll stick with XP as LONG as I can. Vista is a CPU PIG and slows down a computer tremendously and more importantly there's no value added for my uses. Maybe if you turn off it's cutesy 'Glass' or 'Aeroglass' interface it'll speed up ??

Mike


----------



## PTsideshow (Nov 13, 2008)

should have added this to the first post http://forums.photobucket.com/index.php
has some quick fixes till it is corrected. I also understand that there might be some other problems too. its in the TECH help section of the forum under auto copy and a couple of other questions.

For the photo bucket problem, it the flash player version 10 is the problem. version 9 works ok. You need it to view You tube stuff or now you tube is telling me that I need to down load it. I will what till I can get some help from my son the IT guy.


----------



## itowbig (Nov 13, 2008)

ha ha my puter wont let me load newer adobe stuff.
it wont let load any of the updates for micro stuff. i dont know how i did it but im glad that i did it. maybe its my amd home built jobber


----------



## Maryak (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,

From the Windows operating system (XP), down through all my software. The first thing I turn off is any form of automatic updating.

At least it gives me half a chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at controlling who puts what on my computer. It also allows you to keep a program you are familiar and happy with, in its familiar and happy with state.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## baldrocker (Nov 13, 2008)

Foxit :bow: :bow:
Adobe  
BR


----------



## ksouers (Nov 13, 2008)

Linux...


----------



## rake60 (Nov 13, 2008)

I actually have Adobe Flash Player 10 on all of my computers.

The computer I work on is Vista driven and the other two are XP 3ed edition.

I haven't noticed any problems caused by the Adobe Flash Player 10 other than 
some 3D screen savers will cause error messages.
One thing that may effect that is the fact that I have every Windows embedded 
security option disabled. If someone wants to go to the trouble of hacking my
personal information I'll be happy to send them their share of the payment books
to keep it current! 
 :big:

Rick


----------



## Kludge (Nov 23, 2008)

Mcgyver  said:
			
		

> Bob, I just bought a new laptop and am seriously thinking of formatting and installing xp



I have an older tablet coming. OS? Win98SE. My current tablet (screen's smaller so the upgrade is needed) has Win2k. The jury's still out on what I'll do - leave it or go back to 98SE. I'm looking at a couple older laptops with Win98SE already loaded. I'll probably leave them like that even though I'm reasonably sure they could support Win2k. 

Win98SE isn't a bad OS, though most current machines wouldn't know what to do with it. It's a stable platform plus has the advantage of having a real verson of DOS so it can run things like Generic CAD (Lovely package) as well as more modern software like eMachineshop. And, for the computer geeks among us, the registry file is significantly easier to access and modify, as is just about everything else. Brand new, still in the wrapper with the COA attached it's cheap - under $35US - and there are some not so ... ummm ... fresh copies out there for significantly less. Free, for example, if you know where to look. 

Foxit is but one of many freeware packages available for PDF documents. nonags.com and sourceforge.com are two wonderful places to look for just about anything you'd like in the freeware world. With some judicious downloading and installing, there's quite an amount you won't have to pay for software.

If I decide to abandon Windoze completely, there are several nice Ubuntu and Knoppix distros available so I wouldn't even have to go through the effort of building a system. They require even less horsepower than MS products do with a significantly greater ROI. And, even better, they're free.

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## ksouers (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Kludge. Good to see you come out of hiding. Been wondering where you've been.

I agree Ubuntu is a great Linux distro. I ran SuSE exclusively for about 10 years, started using Ubuntu in February. I'm now running my servers on it. They have everything included that you could possibly need. The only drawback is a lack of games, but I'm not a gamer anyway. The Open Office suite is MS compatible and works just great. It'll read and create PDF files right out of the box.


Kevin


----------



## Kludge (Nov 23, 2008)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> Hey Kludge. Good to see you come out of hiding. Been wondering where you've been.



There's a brief explanation in The Break Room. One thing I didn't mention is that EMTs have been here a couple of times and will take me to psych lockdown if they have to come back again. That may well be the best solution.

So far as I can see, the only major difference between Ubuntu and Knoppix is the choice of KDE or Gnome desktops, and that's being blurred because Knoppix is available with Gnome now. 



> started using Ubuntu in February. I'm now running my servers on it. They have everything included that you could possibly need. The only drawback is a lack of games, but I'm not a gamer anyway.



That's a pretty strong comment on its relaibility and capabilities. Or, stated another way, I'd only thought about it for client side, not the server itself. Games? We don't need no steekin' games.



> The Open Office suite is MS compatible and works just great. It'll read and create PDF files right out of the box.
> [/quote
> 
> I've used Open Office and liked it, though there are a few issues I couldn't resolve exchanging docs with Office 2003. As you said, it's PDF friendly which negates the need for Adobe's bloatware. And it's one of many ways to get around Adobe's "issues".
> ...


----------



## shred (Nov 24, 2008)

Might be tricky to get drivers for tablet hardware on some of those OSes. Something to check into anyway.


----------

